
Android is the most stable mobile OS, says new report - AndrewDucker
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/android-stable-mobile-os-says-new-report/#!B3cZg
======
Zigurd
I have heard from many non-techie iOS users that iOS 7 is a buggy mess. I take
that to mean that everyday users see the manifestations of bugs and that the
bugs are obvious and annoying.

Among the two most mature OSs, the apparent fact that iOS 7 was a buggier
release than iOS 6 might be what's making Android look relatively good.

------
nemasu
Suure, from a website called 'Crittercism', whose investors include Google
Ventures. I'm usually not skeptical, but I had a weird feeling.

